# VINTAGE HONEY EXTRACTOR



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Karen!


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. 

Sounds interesting. Are you able to post pictures?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess I got lost with paddles on the bottom? a picture would help.


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Sent you a PM. I am interested and just down the road


----------

